# Kafenol blog



## Kirep (Feb 22, 2011)

There's a blog dedicated to the art & science of film development with ordinary soda, vitamine C and instant coffe :

Ascorbate-developers

Pictures, recipes and info, plus ongoing experiments.


----------



## Kirep (Feb 23, 2011)

Updated with pictures of the ongoing test, how to develop more than one film per mix of Kafenol.  It works!


----------



## Kirep (Feb 24, 2011)

Now udated with data (and pictures, when I find time) of films # 1 to #6 in one and the same brew of Kafenol 327R, that is standard Coffenol CCH, svaed for further use and replenished as we go. Can report success for up to 6 films developed in one and the same (replenished) brew, so far used up to 75 hours since mixing. I will continue with film #7 100 hours after mixing.  Seems to me there have been a lot of unfounded myths surrounding this!


----------



## Kirep (Feb 26, 2011)

Film #7 now finished 100 hours after mixing. I discovered a potentially serious error : I started with 11 oz, and during the experiment I lost nearly half an oz with every film developed. 

I replenishes as outlined in the blog and topped up to 11 oz with water.  I never figured this developer would last more than 3 films and never expected it to last beyong next morning.
After 6 films I had added a little more than 3 oz, which is more than 25% dilution, in other words I was moving away from CCM and towards CCL, obviously some of the lost activity I saw was just a case of lowered pH.

So for the 7th and final film I added replenisher, and then added a tsp of soda!  Immediately I saw a bubbling effect, like when I first added Vit C to the soda initially.  The 7th film came out BETTER than the first! Denser, more contrasty and more fully developed negatives.  The results are in and pictures published already. Just visit the blog.


----------



## Kirep (Mar 27, 2011)

The blog is updated with a look at pH in caffenol developers and how fog restrainers, like citric acid affects that.


----------



## Kirep (Mar 29, 2011)

Update :

Ascorbate-developers
Blog containing important info on among other things pH in Cafenol developers, and how pH and hence developer activity is affected by varying concentration of chemicals and additices like citric acid as a fog controllant.
Also alternative recipes, ascorbate-Tylenol, weak Lye-ascorbate mixes.


----------

